# how to enable sata?



## k0rn_h0li0 (Nov 30, 2007)

okay so i'm stuck on this board and i don't know how to start up the sata.

its a8v delux motherboard. should i install the drivers for it or go to bios and turn it on but how do i know if it will work. there was an error that said:

error not on fasttrack something like that. no bios installed blah blah? any ideas. i made a new thread cause its a totally different thing so yeah. other one was done for cause i figured it out 

any suggestions and replies are thankful. CHEERS!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2007)

You may need to enable the onboard sata controller in the bios,it should do an extra sata setup thing on post and say press ctrl+f2 or summat similar to access the sata setup.

EDIT-just looked at the manual,you need to enable the promise raid in onboard devices(i think) then set it to raid and press CTRL+F to enter the setup during the post.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks i'll try to do that after this av is done scanning and give it a shot. and get back to you on it. other suggestions. i hsould've just looked at the manual haha but i get lazy to look things up. its too early for this stuff but its for a cause!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2007)

np,just let me know if that works.If not i'll have another look at the manual.

I'm not sure if you need it set to raid if you're just using sata drives that are not in a raid setup.you still need the promise controller enabled though,you just mite need the controller set to ide mode and not to raid mode.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Nov 30, 2007)

okay its already set at raid but nothing but i'll try to switch it to ide and get back to you on it


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Dec 1, 2007)

nope didn't work i tried everything from installing the a8v drivers but nothing and it seems like i can't get it to work. maybe the sata ports should be a specific one? ugh this sucks help me please!

omg wow i did that ctrl f and set up automatically a new array. so i think it works now. does anyone know if i should plug in a 4 molex connector just in case or just leave it as sata powered only and nothing else?


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 1, 2007)

just one or the other or u will fry it


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Dec 1, 2007)

alright. good stuff. so i think i set it up correctly into raid mode. so the sata into the raid onboard and reformatted the hdd and now windows detects it and now i guess you can use it? thanks for all the help everyone. now its my turn to get some sata drives XD


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2007)

Did it work?
I can tell you how through BIOS.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 1, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah it worked now i have to switch the bios from raid to ide controller. thats what i'm supposed to do right?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2007)

Okay,
Go to BIOS/Intergated Perephirals/ Onboard IDE / Disabled SATA Raid, save config.
Go back into BIOS, go into advanced something. . . . and you'll see and you'll see it under the IDE  list.

Make BIOS bootup from that HDD save config and away you go if you have windows installed already.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Dec 1, 2007)

Gonna hijack this since he's already been answered! 

I got a new 500GB HD in, its all working, got XP on it and all that, but i feel as though it could be quicker, sometimes it seems a little slow when i, for example, open a directory on the hard-drive, it will take like a second with the hourglass to open! This is with a fresh format and completely performance-optimized XP. Also when i delete things, little things, it will sometimes pop up the progress bar. I swear my last 2 year old 80GB was faster.

Question is, do i need to set it to Raid mode as well? Or is it supposed to be like that? It's a Western Digital 500GB 5000AAKS, sposed to be as fast as a Raptor in some performance bench-marks reviews.


Appreciate any help!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 1, 2007)

you only need raid mode for more than 1 disk.you could possibly check if the drive is set on sataII mode(they sometimes ship them set to sataI),or try it on ahci mode if your board has it.


----------

